# Today's word and definition: RESTRAINT.



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

re·straint /rɪˈstreɪnt/ 
Pronunciation[ri-streynt] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation
-noun


a restraining action or influence: freedom from restraint.
Sometimes, restraints. a means of or device for restraining, as a harness for the body.
the act of restraining, holding back, controlling, or checking.
the state or fact of being restrained; deprivation of liberty; confinement.
constraint or reserve in feelings, behavior, etc

Soooooooo...that's what that means.

Man.....I wish I wouldn't known that sooner.................

:ss + :mn = :tu

9102128882300039153133
9102128882300039153126
9102128882300039153119
9102128882300039153201
9102128882300039153225


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

o :tu


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Uh oh, someone's on a roll.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

It's the Boxes!! He's mad at the Boxes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I only count five large boxes .... for Aaron, that is restraint.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

monsoon said:


> I only count five large boxes .... for Aaron, that is restraint.


:r That was too freaking funny! I'm pretty sure I got pepsi on my monitor!!!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

He's back!!! :gn 

Nobody's safe!!!:hn


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

KASR said:


> :r That was too freaking funny! I'm pretty sure I got pepsi on my monitor!!!


haha i can see that happening :tu
All i gotta say is for those that are new... This is how the TRUE KASR treats local cs members... simply DESTROY'S them haha.
FIRE IN THE HOLE!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> haha i can see that happening :tu
> All i gotta say is for those that are new... This is how the TRUE KASR treats local cs members... simply DESTROY'S them haha.
> FIRE IN THE HOLE!


Just letting you know that you needn't run for cover...those bombs are waaaaay too small to deal with the likes of you. But if you haven't updated your living will and pre-need....you might want to do so. BUWAHAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

the man room's had-a-cleaning! 

you go boy


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

KASR said:


> Just letting you know that you needn't run for cover...those bombs are waaaaay too small to deal with the likes of you. But if you haven't updated your living will and pre-need....you might want to do so. BUWAHAHAHAHAHAH!


haha, dont worry about that KASR, people should learn to ALWAYS take advantage of your warnings.. and BOARD UP!
We know the horror that comes to unsuspected botl's...
Truly.. a shame... And who thought they had a chance :chk
.. and once again... Ya'll cant TOUch ME... SON! haha


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Was this a collabo between you and duck?


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

hova45 said:


> Was this a collabo between you and duck?


Nope....just me. She's planning her own bombing run, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

KASR said:


> Nope....just me. She's planning her own bombing run, if I'm not mistaken.


Dam now we have two terrors here:hn


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

hova45 said:


> Dam now we have two terrors here:hn


LOL! Nah...we'll see how she handles it...although, she's dropped some pretty damaging cigar bombs on me....so you might be in trouble after all!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

He'ssssssssssssss
Backkkkkkkkkkkk
:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Restraint is for wimps. Go hard or go home!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> Restraint is for wimps. Go hard or go home!


My kinda guy! LOL!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome back you boobie-bitin-bombin-bastige!

Go tear em up!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh man, this is going to be good! :tu


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

I even got to feature some new herf cards in this run! Woohoo!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Hell Yeah!!!!!!! Aaron's back and he's back with a vengence!!!!!!! Go Get'em Bro!!!!!


Ron


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Those are some rather LARGE packages.
I have a feeling these are going to hurt.

Can't wait to see all the devasation.
:tu:tu:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Now here is a guy that knows no restraint. Look familiar?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Duck and cover, guys and gals!


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh man!!! Aaron is back & on the loose again, look out:mn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

OH CRAP!!!!!He's at it again:r:r


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Now here is a guy that knows no restraint. Look familiar?


Daaaaamit...I thought I destroyed all those pictures!


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Those are some rather LARGE packages.
> I have a feeling these are going to hurt.
> 
> Can't wait to see all the devasation.
> :tu:tu:tu


I was gonna say, those don't look like standard-issue bombing boxes, those look like they are loaded a little on the xxl side. This could get messy.


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks like someone had a little too much time on their hands recently.


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

KASR said:


> I even got to feature some new herf cards in this run! Woohoo!


I was the mischievous mastermind behind the picture on the Herf cards... Aaron did the photoshop skills!

~DUCK​


----------

